# 105mm to 114.3mm PCD



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone know where to get a PCD 105mm to 114.3. I've been looking and can't find one. Someone Hook it up! 

For anyone that doesn't know what the **** I'm talking about. I'm talking about changing the Bolt Pattern on the wheel to allow a different set of Rims on the car. Since 105mm is a pain in the ass to find any good rims for, you need an adapter called a PCD (The bolt circle is the notional circle determined by the positions of the bolts. The center of every bolt lies on the circumference of the bolt circle. The important measurement is the bolt circle diameter (BCD),[1] also called the pitch circle diameter). Once you have one of these you can get basically any rim you want! =)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

kevin has some but takes him months to respond


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea, I've noticed thats why im asking =P something more local


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i hope someone knows because i would love to find out


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Find a machine shop in your area and ask them to make it for you. You already know all of the measurements you need for the bolts, and you can measure the center portion of the hub to determine the ID of the adapter.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

bucaman posted a lonk for someone to do it in the us and its 240 for all the pcd


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy! Man that sucks. 250$ just for to be ABLE to get the rims you want. ugh.... Thats some serious money to re-do the rims...


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

I found a website a month ago or so back that sells the the conversions. Don't remember then name but he quoted me 40$ a plate. just google around and email some companies...theres cheaper out there.


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bah ive been looking and googling everywhere!


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I think the one I posted about is Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Rings, and much more! | Motorsport Technology. I just googled custom wheel adapters, and it is one of the first hits.

My experience with the VW crowd is that folks willing to run "interesting" wheels spend a great deal on wheels and adapters/spacers. They're running 3-piece BBS/Fikse/OEM Bentley/etc wheels that they are buying/selling for $1500-$3000. $240 in adapters is nothing.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Kinaitis921 said:


> Holy! Man that sucks. 250$ just for to be ABLE to get the rims you want. ugh.... Thats some serious money to re-do the rims...


yep or spend like double the normal price to get custom drilled


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Yea something like that isn't to worth it on a Chevy Cruze.....


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the specific adapters being referred to in this thread, but the reading I've done regarding wheel adapters for classic cars indicates they are not safe...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ Adapters and spacers are safe if they are done PROPERLY.

Adapters need to be made thick enough that the material can handle the required loads properly, as well as being hub-centric for both the existing hub and the new wheel. Top quality hardware needs to be used to attach the adapter to the OEM hub and locktite should be used ESPECIALLY if the adapters are not thick enough to allow the use of tapered seat fasteners.

Spacers need to be hub-centric for the hub and wheel and ALWAYS need to be used with longer studs if the spacer limits thread engagement of the wheel nuts. Spacers should not be used on the driven wheels of a car in a drag racing application (sticky launch surface and/or sticky tires); the extra length of the studs means higher cantilever loads and increased risk of breakage.

As long as the basics are properly covered there should not be any problems. If the vehicle owner doesn't fully understand how to make sure everything is done right, he/she nees to trust a professional to get this done properly and safely.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Wheels can be drilled at Rotiform for under $400 including all shipping, it's not the bad.


----------

